# صلاة للقديسة العذراء مريم " بجد عسسسل"



## خاطى ونادم (28 يوليو 2009)

حطيت راسي على فراشي سبع صلبان فوق راسي مد المسيح يمينه تفتحت أناجيله اتزعزعت الجبال طلعوا ثلاث رهبان بطرس وبولس ويوحنا المعمدان طلعت العذراء النقية حامله الكاس والصينيه ياعذراء حني علي وعلى والدي وعلى كل الشعوب المسيحية وغير المسيحية وعلى كل من تعب وشقي علي ياعذراء لاتموتيني حريق ولا غريق ولاغريب على جنب الطريق الا موته هنية وقربانه طرية وبشفاعتك ياعذراء النقية . 

 أميــــــــــن​

:94::94::94:​


----------



## KOKOMAN (28 يوليو 2009)

اميــــــــــــــــــن 

ميرررررسى على الصلاه 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## zezza (28 يوليو 2009)

امين 
جميلة خالص الصلاة و الدعوة دى حبيبتى 
ربنا يسمعها  و يتقبلها مننا بشفاعة ام النور 
شكرا يا قمرة ربنا يباركك


----------



## kalimooo (30 يوليو 2009)

جميل  يا خاطى ونادم

شكرااااا على الصلاة الرائعة

الرب يبارك مجهودك


----------



## خاطى ونادم (1 أغسطس 2009)

ميرسى يا كوكو
شكرا لمرورك​


----------



## خاطى ونادم (1 أغسطس 2009)

امين يا زيزا
شكرا لمرورك​


----------



## خاطى ونادم (1 أغسطس 2009)

ميرسى يا كليمو
شكرا لمرورك​


----------



## ICE IDG (1 أغسطس 2009)

*امين *
*صلاة رائعة*
*شكرا جدا*​


----------



## خاطى ونادم (1 سبتمبر 2009)

ميرسى لمرورك يا بحبك يا يسوع​


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (1 سبتمبر 2009)

امين

صلاة جدا طيبة بجد حلوة وعسل
مرسي​


----------



## happy angel (5 سبتمبر 2009)

*امين

ميرسى صلاة جميلة اوووى

ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## خاطى ونادم (9 سبتمبر 2009)

ميرسى لمرورك يا بنوتة​


----------



## خاطى ونادم (9 سبتمبر 2009)

ميرسى لمرورك يا هابى انجيل​


----------



## aysara (10 سبتمبر 2009)

الصراحة  اني  مسلم  بس حبيت الصلاة لان هادفة للخير   لجميع البشرية
كلك عسل ياعسل


----------



## خاطى ونادم (14 سبتمبر 2009)

ميرسى لمرورك اخى المسلم ومشاركتك الجميلة​


----------



## النهيسى (14 سبتمبر 2009)

_ آمين


ىمين


آمين


شكرا للصلاه الرائعه


مميزه جدا



الرب معاكم_


----------



## aysara (14 سبتمبر 2009)

يدللووووو  والله  يديم السلام بين جميع الامم
اخ


----------



## aysara (14 سبتمبر 2009)

يدللووووو والله يديم السلام بين جميع الامم
اخ نادم اني ممنون الك على هذا الرد الحلو والمروور الرائع
تحياتي الى جميع من بالمنتدى  واتمنى ان تقبلوني  عضو معكم
اتشرف بيكم احلى واغلى  منتدى باروع اعضاء  
سلام


----------



## خاطى ونادم (14 سبتمبر 2009)

ميرسى يا نهيسى لمرورك الجميل والمشاركة الجميلة​


----------



## خاطى ونادم (14 سبتمبر 2009)

طبعا اخى المسلم انت عضو واخ لينا فى المنتدى ونتمنى  تفيد وتستفيد من منتدانا
وشكرا لردك المميز اخى
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## خاطى ونادم (14 سبتمبر 2009)

طبعا اخى المسلم انت عضو واخ لينا فى المنتدى ونتمنى  تفيد وتستفيد من منتدانا
وشكرا لردك المميز اخى
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## aysara (15 سبتمبر 2009)

اتشرف بيكم اخ نادم وانا  اكيد دا  استفاد من كلامكم الطيب والجميل وانا  بدخل كل يوم واخذ معرفه من منتداكم ربنا  يجعلو نور لكل من اراد ان يتعلم وتحياتي الك وللجميع
ويسلموووووووووا  ايدك على الرد الجميل


----------



## jesus love maro (23 سبتمبر 2009)

*صلاة بسيطة وحلوة بجد عجبتني وقريبة لصلاة ام الغلابة 
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*​


----------



## +بنت العذراء+ (23 سبتمبر 2009)

صلآه روعة
تسلمي 
والرب ينور طريقكِ


----------



## خاطى ونادم (26 سبتمبر 2009)

ميرسى يا مارو على المرور الجميل
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## خاطى ونادم (26 سبتمبر 2009)

ميرسى يا بنت العدرا للمرور الجميل
ربنا يباركك​


----------

